
UPS mis-delivery caught an security camera - gholap
https://www.facebook.com/corynn.sackett/posts/1695701950466659
======
cjbenedikt
Interesting post. How many times have packages arrived damaged in a way that
it may be entirely possible someone checked its contents first to see if it
was stealing before delivering.

~~~
floatingatoll
Packages are required to survive a six foot drop without damages during
shipping, so to some extent it’s very difficult to shake a correctly-packaged
shipment and damage it with human strength alone.

